# Problème affichage PowerBook G3 WallStreet



## cham (12 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai récupéré un PowerBook G3 WallStreet (merci à son généreux donateur). Si je trouve par ailleurs un lecteur de disquettes, il devrait servir de machine à fabriquer des disquettes pour Mac Plus. 

En attendant, malheureusement il présente un problème d'affichage, l'écran est découpé en bandes, certaines ayant disparue, d'autres étant affichées en double (voir photos). :mouais:

Vous savez d'où ça peut venir ? Préférences corrompues, nappe abimée, pile HS... ? Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2013)

Vérifie, mais je pense que tu auras la même chose sur un moniteur externe, je crois que tu as une partie de la mémoire vidéo H.S. (et si c'est pas elle, c'est la Rage LT qui est en train de dégager, c'est pas mieux) &#8230; C'est mort, elle est soudée sur la carte mère.


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Février 2013)

Première chose teste sur moniteur externe -> Si pas de problème soit le cable LVDS soit le contrôleur de la dalle LCD

-> Si problème sur écran externe problème du chipset vidéo (ou de la mémoire) tu peut tenter le coup du décapeur thermique même sur les viennet machine les GPU chauffent et peuvent se déssouder mais cela reste extrement rare.

En revanche vérifie si pas d'oxydation sur le carte mère du a la pile interne


----------



## cham (14 Février 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses. Bizarrement, hier, après quelques redémarrages, l'affichage est redevenu correct  Est-ce que c'est à cause de la carte WiFi que j'ai essayé d'utiliser ? J'ai peut-être bougé un peu la nappe ou qqch comme ça. Mais je retiens vos conseils pour la prochaine fois si ça arrive 
1) Tester sur écran externe 
2) Manipuler / changer la nappe 
3) Vérifier soudures / oxydation
4) Eventuellement tester le coup du décapeur ! Faudra que je me renseigne, je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire -> on ramollit les soudures ?


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2013)

Bon courage pour la bricole et on attend les disquettes pour Mac + !


----------



## matacao (14 Février 2013)

J'aurai plutôt pensé a la nappe de l'écran j'ai eu ce type de problème sur plusieurs PB de ma collection et en bougent l'écran tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------

